# Play this game: go to HEAVEN!



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2009)

Via BoingBoing

Can't be assed to attend Sunday Mass?
Do not fret, o sinner, for your salvation is as close as your TV.
Prayer Works Interactive has graciously delivered unto us a cross of the Holy Communion, and  electronic ease. 

Mass: We Pray promises to get you closer to God,
without the need to get close to your neighbors. 

You know you want this game.
The Power of Christ COMPELS YOU to play!

Deus ex Machina?






This is (almost certainly) Not a real game; However it's suspected that this may be part of a viral video campaign to advertise EA's forthcoming game Dante's Inferno.


UPDATE: Kotaku confirms this as being marketing for Dante's Inferno. 

(Thanks, hellohey)


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 18, 2009)

Sick joke... This is an insult to God and Christ?


----------



## Man18 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol Pirate this game and go to hell!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2009)

May Wiisus bless and keep you, and deliver you from wiivil.


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Nov 18, 2009)

I was never here, m'kay?


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2009)

before you know it, this will be their new marketing scam.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 18, 2009)

To the creators of this game:


wat.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 18, 2009)

Does this game have a 'God mode'?


----------



## Isabelyes (Nov 18, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Does this game have a 'God mode'?



lol epic win!

this game is gonna fail though.

not because I'm against God and stuff,
but it's the game itself, that is going to be stupid. so please don't take this personal.

srsly, what would this game have you do?


----------



## Anakir (Nov 18, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Lol Pirate this game and go to hell!



I lol'ed.

This game seems so pointless..


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 18, 2009)

teaches ya how to behave in church so that supposed catholics can practice before their yearly visit to church i suppose. and hey at least with this version, you wont need to worry about the priest acting all touchy feely and all


----------



## Anakir (Nov 18, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> cosmosofinfinity (20 hours ago) +8
> Will it online multiprayer?



lolol.


----------



## Astral_ (Nov 18, 2009)

This has got to be a fake.
It is.... right ?


----------



## Sstew (Nov 18, 2009)

I really feel bad for whoever ends up owning that game.


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would buy that game, just to troll.


----------



## ninchya (Nov 18, 2009)

lol i cant believe what gaming companies would do to get people to buy games, honestly not every1 here is christian ( MEH) lol

anyways u now have a exuse to skip sundays to play ur wii lol


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> May Wiisus bless and keep you, and deliver you from weevil.
> 
> *Dude.*
> 
> ...


Rotflol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I wonder if a protestant option will become available as well. 

And a Flying Spaghetti Monster one (I bet that one would sell for the comedy value alone   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> And a Flying Spaghetti Monster one (I bet that one would sell for the comedy value alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would sell because all the pretentious pricks would buy it ironically.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2009)

I wonder what the Amish think...

Is there a sleep mode if you want to skip through the rest of the sermon?


----------



## JesseB (Nov 18, 2009)

Now we just wait for the ringing celebrity endorsements from Ned Flanders and Jerry Falwell.

Diddly, diddly, doo!


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Nov 18, 2009)

i think real church is more fun.
this seems kind of a bad idea, i mean this is just gonna make those lazy people that are hard to get to go on Sunday even harder to get to go to Church.
but some people don't enjoy Church i get that much but that some what depends on the Church you go to(if any at all.) since most people veiw it as a boring experience before they even go.


----------



## damedus (Nov 18, 2009)

can i skip to the fountain in this game and make out with the preacher's daughter? thats what I used to do in church anyways...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahaha well the thing is

*WTF!?*


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> It would sell because all the pretentious pricks would buy it ironically.
> Duh.
> 
> QUOTE(damedus @ Nov 18 2009, 09:33 PM) can i skip to the fountain in this game and make out with the preacher's daughter?


Catholic game. Think about it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 18, 2009)

And Reggie wonders why people complain about third-party Wii games. Why even allow this to be released?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 18, 2009)

You know I thought this was funny at first but this is downright demonic. Yeah...DEMONIC!


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 18, 2009)

This game better have a Pope Benedict XVI Seal of approval right next to the "licensed by Nintendo" logo.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Nov 18, 2009)

A game that claims players will go to heaven? The creators of this game are most definitely going to hell. ~_~


----------



## Bently (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, this game has the title: Worst game ever... even though it might be a hoax :/, anyways im not christian and i dont own a Wii :3. So good for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 18, 2009)

oh men...i didn't think nintendo would go this far..this is a ...big joke


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2009)

Um...



Spoiler





















































But seriously,



Spoiler























And anyone using  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is just the victim of an awful joke...


----------



## Zarkz (Nov 18, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> oh men...i didn't think nintendo would go this far..this is a ...big joke


Nintendo made the Wii, but they don't make every single game on it
They just slapped their seal on it , so it could be legally published for their console


----------



## Dark_linis (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Is it bad that my eyes kept sliding to that little girls bottom?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedo much

Why can't there just be a prayer app for Wiiware with all rituals from all major religions.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you pedobear1


----------



## Sterling (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, this is really an insult and a joke. Christians, and any other religion do not need a silly game to help them be closer to their God/god.

I feel a mixture of humor, stomach aches, and nausea.

why even spend the time on a game that is really not going to do anything to get you closer to your God/god. You are not supposed to have a good time praising whoever you worship, you are supposed to have reverence, and commit yourself to this God/god. If you are having a good time doing it, then you are not commiting yourself your God/god.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 18, 2009)

If you thought it was real, you are retarded.


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Well, this is really an insult and a joke. Christians, and any other religion do not need a silly game to help them be closer to their God/god.
> 
> I feel a mixture of humor, stomach aches, and nausea.
> 
> why even spend the time on a game that is really not going to do anything to get you closer to your God/god. You are not supposed to have a good time praising whoever you worship, you are supposed to have reverence, and commit yourself to this God/god. If you are having a good time doing it, then you are not commiting yourself your God/god.



So you can't have a good time when praising god? In my church when we sing everyone has fun. Even teens like me. (They play rock music)


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2009)

It's too bad I'm an atheist and I will go to hell no matter what I do.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is. Young man, you have a terrible mind. Therapy is necessary.


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 18, 2009)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> It's too bad I'm an atheist and I will go to hell no matter what I do.



Actually this means you believe in hell which pretty much means you believe in god.


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2009)

If I believed hell existed do you think I would have put a smiley at the end? Of course no one wants to be in eternal pain.(masochist...?)


----------



## BlackDave (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok.... I take my religion very seriously but...


WHAT THE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















  IS THAT?


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Is it bad that my eyes kept sliding to that little girls bottom?


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 19, 2009)

I lol'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nowhere in the video does it say it's for Wii though...


----------



## Tanas (Nov 19, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Um...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who goes to real church, is the victim of even more of an awful joke...

What next? Easter Bunny Hunt, Tooth Fairy Dentist Destruction or Santa Clause Kiddy Massacre.

This is surely satire, but if not... Only in the USA.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 19, 2009)

.....this cant be real.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 19, 2009)

this game can go to hell 



Spoiler



along with all religion


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 19, 2009)

if the gaming industry went into the whole religion thing, id have to question my need to game haha. 

i mean whats with all the learning games we have now, i just want to kill things level, and get some pretty screenshots and illustrations when i beat the game lol.

can you imagine the reward for clocking that game. 

a picture of "god" pointing whilst winking "God Chooses you!"


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2009)

You know I really like how people are actually making remarks about this game. I for one find this less enjoyable then Imagine:Baby. You can't 'play' church! You either go to the one a few blocks from your house or just don't go at all!


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 19, 2009)

Guess what my atheist friends are getting for Christmas?
Also, I'm christian, I don't go to church, and I'm not going to flip out if you're atheist, but if you're all like "ZOMFG GOD DOESENT EXEEST!!!!!!!!!!!111!ELEVEN!!!!!ONE!!", I will smack you for being a dickbag.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Guess what my atheist friends are getting for Christmas?
> Also, I'm christian, I don't go to church, and I'm not going to flip out if you're atheist, but if you're all like "ZOMFG GOD DOESENT EXEEST!!!!!!!!!!!111!ELEVEN!!!!!ONE!!", I will smack you for being a dickbag.



Atheists don't celebrate Christmas. They celebrate X-Mas. Get it right!

Being a self proclaimed non-douchebag atheist, I will smack any anti-religious zealots here with a cod. Not a cod as in Modern Warfare, but a cod as in a fish. If you really get all up in arms over other religions you eventually do everything a religion does outside of have a god.

Anyway, I can see some motion controls. When the sermon gets boring, you have to shake the Wiimote rapidly to wake up. Not to mention eating the communion cracker and secretly stealing from the donation basket or whatever the fuck it's called. You slip one dollar in and slip out with five. Hehehe...


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 19, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Guess what my atheist friends are getting for Christmas?
> Also, I'm christian, I don't go to church, and I'm not going to flip out if you're atheist, but if you're all like "ZOMFG GOD DOESENT EXEEST!!!!!!!!!!!111!ELEVEN!!!!!ONE!!", I will smack you for being a dickbag.
> 
> Lol! I used to have some athiest friends (before I moved)...maybe I should send this to them lol!
> ...



1. I (being a christian) will also smack them with a fish...but not just any fish! With a (sperm) whale.
2. Stealing from the offering basket? Wtf?


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 19, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude youve just gave rockstar there new grandtheft game. lol 
"you play a christian raised boy, with a taste for sining. you have to master the controls of stealing from the donation bowl, sneak into other peoples confessions, and urinate into the holy water with out being seen" lmao


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 19, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This made me lol! (maybe a future homebrew?)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 19, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> if the gaming industry went into the whole religion thing, id have to question my need to game haha.
> 
> Nobody would ever think to make a Christian Video Game.
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Nov 19, 2009)

Im just glad i'm atheist, my guess people are trying to make religion hip by making a Wii game, i mean hey if Miyamoto could make fitness fun these guy should make curch fun. Of course hiding the fact that all religion is a fucking joke that can kiss my ass


----------



## cracker (Nov 19, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Dark_linis said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Is it bad that my eyes kept sliding to that little girls bottom?



Greatest post ever (well at least in this thread)!


----------



## Thoob (Nov 19, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> ...but not just any fish! With a (sperm) whale.








A sperm whale, or any other whale for that matter, *isn't a fish*.


----------



## Domination (Nov 19, 2009)

Haha, what a joke.

Reminds me of this:



If it is true, I wonder how it would be sold? Because theres no indication of it being for the wii/360/ps3 whatsoever in the video or on the site.

But then, totally looks fake.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone wants to become a pope.

Hail IMAGINE


----------



## prowler (Nov 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Haha, what a joke.
> 
> Reminds me of this:
> 
> ...



That's what they are thinking. Hurting people into being Christians.


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2009)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> a picture of "god" pointing whilst winking "God Chooses you!"


Pokemon spring to mind.


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2009)

*Enters thread*
*Looks at first page*
*Leaves thread*


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 19, 2009)

cracker said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, thank you!


----------



## Zantheo (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm still waiting for Scientology the video game, thank you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Is that a space shooter?


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats exactly what i meant lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 19, 2009)

Zantheo said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for Scientology the video game, thank you.




And you thought all the regular console games were expensive.

All the expansion packs for a Scientology game would put The Sims to shame. 
(Each lesson for the low-low price of $199.99!)


----------



## Sterling (Nov 19, 2009)

You know what I find funny, is that I find more Athiests, than fellow Christians on the Internet. Thats ok though, because I don't get into religious debates on the Internet. That way I get along quite well with people like Guild McCommunist.

Though if you want to shoot me a P.M. that gives links to proof (that actually isn't based upon poorly written scientific theory), I may feel like admitting I may be wrong to believe in what I believe in wholeheartedly.

*Anyways, on topic:* I still find this to be an utter joke to anyone who is religious. Just think about it, who's religion are they going to butcher next.


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Zantheo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one comes with a custom controller.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o i c wat u did der.

I'm guessing a Scientology video game would be a mix of Star Fox and Doom.


----------



## Zantheo (Nov 20, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it would be a gallery shooter with  Xenus popping up everywhere.


----------



## hellohey (Nov 21, 2009)

lol dam its fake >.<

http://kotaku.com/5409583/yes-mass-we-pray...inferno-schtick


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 21, 2009)

I think most people here suspected that it couldn't be genuine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perhaps a move to EoF?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 21, 2009)

While it's still 'technically' news, with the connection to Dante's Inferno....I'm all good with moving it to the EOF.
It's a joke. We might as well laugh at it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 22, 2009)

there is a limit to what GOD content u can add in a game (if yer intention is to make a game eg. God of War)... again it's better to keep game more ethical than Godly because the former has a better place in it (and i mean remove SC ... who can figure what this means?)


----------

